# Fed Up



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Starting to wonder if I'll ever look like I actually work out 4 times a week. Does everyone go through this feeling?

Go the the gym 4 times a week for 3years and yet I've seen people gain noticeable muscle gains in 12 months. I'm 33, eat well and take supplements and have a good program, am I expecting too much? I would love to have arms that fill my sleeves, vain I know but at least is have something to show for all my hard work.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

are you eating enough?

if you are push harder, lift heavier, and if that fails, swap sports and try long distance running


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

posts ur stats up, your training and your diet.

tbh u probably made lots of gains. its a marathon not a sprint. will only take longer if u avoid PEDS as well.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kev1980 said:


> Starting to wonder if I'll ever look like I actually work out 4 times a week. Does everyone go through this feeling?
> 
> Go the the gym 4 times a week for 3years and yet I've seen people gain noticeable muscle gains in 12 months. I'm 33, *eat well* and take supplements and have a good program, am I expecting too much? I would love to have arms that fill my sleeves, vain I know but at least is have something to show for all my hard work.


Im gonna tell you something a very well known bb'er from my neck of the woods told me, even when you think your eating enough and your diets bang on.. it aint

I say up your eating some more, 3 years and no progress = something very wrong imo


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Put pics up and we'll be able to tell you alot better than we are just now.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Perhaps these people making noticable muscle gains are doing something you aren't?

Why not ask them? Can't do any harm.



Kev1980 said:


> Starting to wonder if I'll ever look like I actually work out 4 times a week. Does everyone go through this feeling?
> 
> Go the the gym 4 times a week for 3years and yet I've seen people gain noticeable muscle gains in 12 months. I'm 33, eat well and take supplements and have a good program, am I expecting too much? I would love to have arms that fill my sleeves, vain I know but at least is have something to show for all my hard work.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Training

Chest & tris - Monday

Legs & core - Tuesday

Back & bis - Thursday

Shoulders & core - Friday

Diet

Recently upped but roughly

7am 5/6 eggs scrabbled on toast

10.30am Snack protein bar or meat & brown rice

11am Protein shake pwo

12pm Workout

1pm Post shake - protein / carbs / creating

1.30pm Fruit

3.30pm Protein bar or meat & brown rice

6.30pm Dinner normal meat potatoes & veg


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Also multi vits, cod liver oil, Nos Explode per work out.

Shake are maxiraw protein and two scoops.

Post work out two scoops protein, one scoop carbs and 5g creatine

Pre work out no explode + 5g creatine


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Weight 90k

Height 5.11

Age 33

Bf - guess 15%


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

That's no where near enough actual food in my opinion. Could easily squeeze another two meals into that


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Not enough proper food in there. You're relying on protein bars and shakes too much. Do you know exactly how many calories you're eating? What about macros, do you know how much of each you're getting? Post your exact routine

Is the weight progressing on the bar? Are you using enough intensity?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kev1980 said:


> Training
> 
> Chest & tris - Monday
> 
> ...


Where's the food? :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Too many shakes, get more solid food in your diet!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay would this work...

7am - 5/6 Eggs on toast, 2 scoops protein

10.30am - 150g Meat, 50g rice, veg

11am - Pre work out shake

11.50am - no explode

12pm - training

1pm - post work out shake - protein, carbs, creatine

1.30pm - 150g Meat, 50g rice, veg

3.30pm - 150g Meat, 50g rice, veg

6.30pm - dinner meat, potato, veg

9pm - shake


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any extra cheap simple meals that anyone can suggest? I'm **** in the kitchen


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

up to 200g of meat or more!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

7am - 5/6 Eggs on toast, 2 scoops protein

10.30am - 200g Meat, 50g rice, veg

11am - Pre work out shake

11.50am - no explode

12pm - training

1pm - post work out shake - protein, carbs, creatine

1.30pm - 200g Meat, 50g rice, veg

3.30pm - 200g Meat, 50g rice, veg

6.30pm - dinner meat, potato, veg

9pm - shake


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

now add extra virgin olive oil to ur shakes and snack on almonds and i think that looks a lot better


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Post up pics, can't say without seeing what you're talking about tbh


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When cooking your meat use oil

What do you have in your pre-workout shake? I have a better workout if I haven't eaten for 2 hours, especially with a pre-workout stimulant drink.. or is that what you mean?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pre workout shake is two scoops protein and some creatine an hour before work out


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

How much olive oil in shakes? Is that a wind up?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> How much olive oil in shakes? Is that a wind up?


Don't mate is fvckin rank in shakes

Pour it over your rice when having that its much nicer!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Right I am gonna stop at tescos and stock up, get a tape measure and then record my measurements.

Then I'm gonna eat like a horse then record my results


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any other tweaks required?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You could also try a kids cereal pre workout with your shake, coco pops are good


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Well my arms have gone up an inch in the past month alone since I started my second cycle, and I'm feeling amazing (felt weak and lethargic last cycle, which I put down to the adex which I'm not running this time), already as big as I was at the end of my first cycle and got 3 more months of this (deca and test with an a-bomb kickstart)

So no I am not worried, I think I'm gonna need a new wardrobe within the next 3 months hehe


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude, welcome to the club! I think this all the time. People say stuff about how i've developed etc but i never think i'm progressing. I was at a function on saturday and someone posted pics and i was gutted to see that i looked small etc...i think it's the headf^ck that keeps us training or we'd wake up one day look in the mirror and go "all done, no more training needed."


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Random


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kev1980 said:


> How much olive oil in shakes? Is that a wind up?


I put olive oil in my shakes - can hardly taste it.

In regards to your first post. I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I may record it in a journal thing, not for anyone else just to keep me on it!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Random


Haha sorry mate didn't realize this was more of a log thread, I replied before reading through!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol no worries!

Quick question for you heavy users, should I just continue this thread for progress? Or start a journal thing?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Done it and created a journal thread, funnily enough the title starts Fed Up  new diet posted and measurement recorded. Thanks for all your help guys so far it's appreciated


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Tin of tuna, 250g rice, bit of mayo and pepper. Mix it all up in a bowl. Makes for a nice small meal, 40g protein (there abouts) and around 500 calories. Will take you 5 minutes to knock up and tastes great. Chomp on some peanut butter too; the stuff is packed with calories.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gynosaur said:


> Tin of tuna, 250g rice, bit of mayo and pepper. Mix it all up in a bowl. Makes for a nice small meal, 40g protein (there abouts) and around 500 calories. Will take you 5 minutes to knock up and tastes great. Chomp on some peanut butter too; the stuff is packed with calories.


I take it you mean 250g of cooked rice?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

last thing you need is more food, take it back to basics, you're carrying too much fat if you've got a 38 inch waist.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

All my jeans are 34inch


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> All my jeans are 34inch


Do you wear them gangster style?!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol I think I need to get the tape out again, and no I am normal with normal fitting jeans


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> I take it you mean 250g of cooked rice?


Yeah buddy


----------

